# 5770 incorrect speeds read when overclocked



## chaotic_uk (Oct 21, 2009)

at stock the latest revision reads my 5770 specs sppot on , when clocked at 940/1250 it still reads stock speeds . is this a bug with gpu-z or the ati drivers ?


----------



## HeX_00 (Oct 21, 2009)

Getting exactly the same thing with my 5770's.

Gives the right stock clocks and speeds, but does not show the correct speeds once overclocked.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 21, 2009)

Try MSI AFterburner 1.3 to see how the clocks are read. What drivers are you running?

Having same problem with HD5850. Running Beta 9.11 drivers.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2009)

seems to be a problem when overclocking with ccc .. i'll look into it


----------



## mankind (Oct 21, 2009)

Same on 5870 Wiz


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2009)

check if the attached build works for you


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 21, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> check if the attached build works for you



yes it works thx dude







whats the new readings in the sensor tab ?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2009)

what it says .. vddc is probably wrong


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 21, 2009)

why would it be wrong ? , what voltage should it be ?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> why would it be wrong ? , what voltage should it be ?



i don't know which voltage it should be becuase the controller itself doesn't know it either, until it is put in voltage controlled by software mode


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 21, 2009)

Any fixes for HD5850?
I loaded up the BIOS to the Diamond HD5850 earlier today.

When I use ATI GPU tool and MSI AFterBurner my GPU-Z OC shows correct over clock. However I lose control of CCC overdrive. Strange.

Also I have been twaking the HD5850 increasing voltage and frequencies and they don't seem to carry over to actual benchmark performance. Like the over clock is being blocked. I don't see much improvement other than high over clocks in the numbers.



Not sure what the problem is. Could be the Diamond Bios. Not sure.


----------



## mankind (Oct 21, 2009)

The test version still displayed the stock clocks on my Asus 5870.  Also the clock speeds are still shifting to full 3D when I open GPU-Tool (fluctuating between the idle speeds and full 3D speeds)


----------

